
Why Uber and Airbnb Needed a Different Kind of CEO - riqbal
https://hbr.org/2017/01/why-uber-and-airbnb-needed-a-different-kind-of-ceo
======
11thEarlOfMar
Makes me wonder, how many kinds of CEOs are there? How portable are the
different kinds? For example, how would Kalanic do at running GE? To what
extent does the success depend on the founding CEO vs. a succeeding CEO?

I'd guess that successful founding CEOs vary in personality and style quite a
bit and succeeding CEOs are more consistent. But that's just a theory...

